# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سریع مشاور نشین!

## sina_u

عزیزان دل تا یکی دو ترم میرین دانشگاه سریع مشاور نشین.
مخصوصا بچه های نظام قدیمی که رفتن دانشگاه و الان در مورد انتخاب نظام و سختی یا سادگی دروس  نظام جدید و ....  به بقیه بچه ها مشاوره میدن.

یک روز24 ساعت هست طرف 10 ساعت بخوابه 6 ساعت غذا بخوره و وقت تلف کنه 8 ساعت براش میمونه.
بعد مشاوره میده میگه  فعلا دو ماه با 3 یا 4 ساعت شروع کن. بعد برسون به 5 ساعت.
حالا بقیه دارن مثل چی میخونن.

ممکنه خیلی انسان خوبی باشین و از سر کمک و دلسوری به بقیه مشاوره بدین.
ولی  همین کارتون یه سال عمر یک نفرو تباه کنه. و ممکنه  اجبارا یه رشته پایین انتخاب کنه و بره  و سرنوشتش عوض بشه.

اگه خواستین  به بقیه  مشاوره بدین حتما برین تمام کتابهای نظام جدیدو  بخونین حتی شده سریع تا تحلیل درستی داشته باشین.

الان میبینم بعضی از بچه ها که تعدادشون کم نیست به بقیه مشاور دادن و نتیجه مشاوره هاشون برعکس دراومده و دارن روی اینکارشون اصرار هم  میکنن.
وقتی میبینین مشاوره هاتون نتیجه عکس میده مشخص هست یکجای کارتون ایراد داره  و نمیتونین دورنمای خوبیو ببینین و افرادو گمراه میکنین.


همینطور کسایی که مشاوره  میگیرن یه نگاه به قبول نشده ها بندازن خیلی هاشون مشاور داشتن و قبول نمیشن و بعد به مشاور بد و بیراه میگن.
اگه دارین مشاوره میگیرین عقلتونو نذارین تو صندوق و قفل بزینین بهش. 
ببینین اگه از مشاوره ها نتیجه نمی گیرین  و یا برای شما جواب نمیده ادامه ندین.

----------


## Alirezad_031

حرف حق.
این عزیزان بهترین پشتیبان هستن ولی بهترین مشاور نه.

----------


## WallE06

*فقط کافیه طرف پزشکی دندون دارو قبول شه یا حتی پرستاری 
یه لباس سفید میپوشه یه گوشی پزشکی هم دورگردنش یه عکس هنری! با چندتاافکت 
آقا یا خانوم شدن مشاور 
به همین سادگی به همین ژذابی*

----------


## sina_u

> *فقط کافیه طرف پزشکی دندون دارو قبول شه یا حتی پرستاری 
> یه لباس سفید میپوشه یه گوشی پزشکی هم دورگردنش یه عکس هنری! با چندتاافکت 
> آقا یا خانوم شدن مشاور 
> به همین سادگی به همین ژذابی*


خود شخص باید یکم از مغزش استفاده کنه.
بچه ها الان خیلی دهن بین هستن.
اصلا نمیبینن شخصی که داره مشاوره  میده شرایطش چطور بوده. 
ممکنه یکی رتبه خوبی آورده باشه اما خودش چند سال شدید  خونده و ممکن هست مشاور خوبی نباشه و مشاوره ای که میده بدرد یکسال خوندن نخوره.
فوتبالیستهای خوب الزاما مربی خوبی هم نیستن.
مربی های خوب اونهایی هستن که  بهتر میتونن شرایطو آنالیز کنن.

----------


## reza2018

متاسفانه زیاد دیدم در همین انجمن افرادی که فاز مشاور برشون داشته و اطلاعات غلط تحویل ملت میدن...
واقعا برام سوال کسی که خودش کنکوری(به عبارتی پشت کنکوری!)هست چرا باید در مورد  برنامه ریزی و...تاپیک بزنه؟!

----------


## NormaL

Up
اینم تاپیک خوبیه

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*کلن مشاور شدن ربطی به رتبه برتر بودن نداره....مشاوره علم خودش رو میطلبه اما اینکه هر رتبه برتری مشاور بشه اشتباه بزرگیه

البته اینکه رتبه برترا از تجربیاتشون بگن مشاوره نیست.... صرفن پیشنهادشون هست....اما اگه بخوایم نسخه بپیچیم و برای کسی برنامه بنویسیم کاری هست که نیاز به دانش و تجربیات یه مشاور داره نه تجربیات شخصی یک رتبه برتر*

----------


## B3hism

دوستان خیلی وقت بود میخواستم تاپیکی بزنم نزدیک به مضمون همین تاپیک سینا جان که الان آپ شد .
متاسفانه در انجمن ، صحت سنجی دقیقی از وضعیت خیلی از بچه های پاسخگو و راهنما صورت نمیگیره و این درجات کاربری کاملا نمایشی هستند و خیلی از بچه ها ، اون چیزی نیستند که توی پروفایلشون نوشته شده . از دوستان همین انجمن که لطف داشتند و توی این مدت باهام تماس گرفتند ، از خیلی از پاسخگو ها شاکی و گله مند بودند که بعد از کمی بررسی و پیگیری ، مشخص شد که حتی نزدیک چیزی که توی پروفایلشون نوشته شده هم نیستند . منظورم رو به شخص خاصی محدود نمیکنم و امیدوارم هر کسی این نوشته رو میخونه متوجه شده باشه که منظورم اینه که خیلی محتاط تر با صحبت های به ظاهر درست افراد این انجمن ( از جمله خودم ) برخورد کنه .

----------


## Anni

کاملا حق با توعه..
ماها نهایتاا بتونیم بگیم من پارسال فلان کار رو کردم نتیجه نداد یا نتیجه معکوس داد یا نتیجه عالی داد(مثلا من بشخصه ب همه گفتم کل درصد دینی رو مدیون کتاب زیپ دینی نشرالگوام.. و شاید بیش از نصف درصد زبانم هم ب این علت بد بوده ک از با سطح بسی پایین از مبتکران استفاده میکردم 10تا تست 8تاش غلط میشد روحیه امو میباختم و تا ی مدت دیگه اصلا طرف زبان نمیرفتم)
مشاوره دادن ی کار تخصصیه.. من بت خواهرم و با برادرم زمین تا اسمون فرق دارم.. چجوری باید با این تصور ک من مثلا با فلان روش رتبم رفته جزو رتبه برترا ب فرزند X  و فرزند Y روش خودم رو عینا تحمیل کنم.. درحالی ک خودم فرزند Zام؟!
اندکی تفکر و تعقل لطفا :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## adaf$

*باید بگم اولین تاپیک توی انجمن بود که واقعا خوشم اومد.

من خیلی به این موضوع فکر کردم....

بعد از کنکور خیلی دوست داشتم مشاور بشم، البته بیشتر قبل از اعلام نتایج کنکور بود و می گفتم اگه رتبه خوبی بیارم بیشتر بهم اعتماد میشه...

ولی بعد از اعلام نتایج، این یه ماه خیلی بیشتر و منطقی تر فکر کردم بهش...
اگه قراره مشاور بشم باید واقعا موفقیت طرف برام مهم باشه...
کتابای تست مختلف رو بشناسم....
مشاور کسی که خیلی با سطح خودم فاصله داره نشم (اون موقع که مدرسه بودیم بعضیا از این حرف بدشون می اومد که مشاور بگه من دانش آموز خوب رو مشاوره میدم.... ولی جدا برای خود مشاور بهتره که دانش آموز رو درک کنه، اینو برای اون مشاوری میگم که دانشجوعه....
واقعا اگه خودتون سطح بالایی ندارین نرین با یه رتبه برتر مشاوره نگیرین، چون درکش نمی کنین، و اگه پشت موندین، اگه با یه رتبه برتری مشاوره بگیرین که خودش پشت مونده و موفق شده خیلی بهتره.)

و اینکه مشاوره هر فرد چقدر زمان از هفته منو میبره و چقدر من توی دانشگاه وقت دارم که بتونم همچین کاری کنم؟ 
و خیلی حرفای دیگه....
البته سال آخر که خودم مشاور داشتم، با اینکه دانشجو بود، خیلی توی بحث مشاوره و اینا تبحر داشت و دقیق ایرادتو می فهمید، با اینکه اصلا رتبه برتر نبود، ولی مشاور خوبی شده بود.
بعضیا ممکنه دانش اموز قوی ای نبوده باشن ولی مشاور خوبی بشن، مثلا توی فوتبال، کلوپ، سرمربی لیورپول، اصلا بازیکن خوبی نبود ولی مربی خوبی شد*

----------


## Grand_Master

> *باید بگم اولین تاپیک توی انجمن بود که واقعا خوشم اومد.
> 
> من خیلی به این موضوع فکر کردم....
> 
> بعد از کنکور خیلی دوست داشتم مشاور بشم، البته بیشتر قبل از اعلام نتایج کنکور بود و می گفتم اگه رتبه خوبی بیارم بیشتر بهم اعتماد میشه...
> 
> ولی بعد از اعلام نتایج، این یه ماه خیلی بیشتر و منطقی تر فکر کردم بهش...
> اگه قراره مشاور بشم باید واقعا موفقیت طرف برام مهم باشه...
> کتابای تست مختلف رو بشناسم....
> ...


یا مثل یحیی گل محمدی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hadi.Z

از اون تاپیک هایی بود که واقعا ارزششو داشت .، دمتون گرم
تازگیا داخل انجمن کم پیش میاد تاپیک خوبی زده بشه...
اکثرا هیچ سرچی انجام نمیدن و چند تا تاپیک پایین تر رو نمیخونن و زودی میان یه تاپیک میزنن 
تاپیک ها هم کیفیتشون خیلی افت کرده و برای یه سری چیزای الکی و رو هیچی صد تا تاپیک هر هفته میزنن . یکی میگه من گوشه صفحه کتابم تا خورده ایا میشه رتبه خوبی بیارم؟ ، یکی میگه خواب دیدم کنکور بد میارم پس به نظرتون نخونم و ادامه ندم؟؟!! یکی میگه...
نمیخواستم اسم ببرم ولی بهتره اشاره کنم که گروه های مشاوره ای مثل همین سیب ترش و هزاران هزاران تای دیگه با احترام بهشون ولی اصلا خوب کار نمیکنن و بمب ادعا هستن فقط! یه جوری شده که مشاوره الان معنی اینو میده چند تا حرف حفظ کنی از داخل اینترنت و اینور اون ور ، کنار خودت چنتا دیگه دانشجو بیاری بعد کنار اسم خودتون بچسبونید دکتر و مهندس بعد بشید بزرگ ترین گروه مشاوره کشور !!! در حالی که کوچک ترینشون هم نیستید! 
هر رتبه ای هم که در میاد ، یه روز بعد اعلام نتایج میشه مشاور و طراح سوال و مدرس و پکیج میزنه و با قیمت های نجومی به فروش میرسونه و ...
خیلی انتقاد داشتم که یه بخشیش رو انجام دادم :Yahoo (100):

----------


## sibzamini

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Alirezad_031


حرف حق.
.








 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


متاسفانه زیاد دیدم در همین انجمن افرادی که فاز مشاور برشون داشته و اطلاعات غلط تحویل ملت میدن...









 نوشته اصلی توسط B3hism


متاسفانه در انجمن ، صحت سنجی دقیقی از  وضعیت خیلی از بچه های پاسخگو و راهنما صورت نمیگیره و این درجات کاربری  کاملا نمایشی هستند و خیلی از بچه ها ، اون چیزی نیستند که توی پروفایلشون  نوشته شده . از دوستان همین انجمن که لطف داشتند و توی این مدت باهام تماس  گرفتند ، از خیلی از پاسخگو ها شاکی و گله مند بودند که بعد از کمی بررسی و  پیگیری ، مشخص شد که حتی نزدیک چیزی که توی پروفایلشون نوشته شده هم  نیستند .








 نوشته اصلی توسط adaf$


باید بگم اولین تاپیک توی انجمن بود که واقعا خوشم اومد.









 نوشته اصلی توسط Hadi.Z


از اون تاپیک هایی بود که واقعا ارزششو داشت .، دمتون گرم
تازگیا داخل انجمن کم پیش میاد تاپیک خوبی زده بشه...
اکثرا هیچ سرچی انجام نمیدن و چند تا تاپیک پایین تر رو نمیخونن و زودی میان یه تاپیک میزنن 
تاپیک ها هم کیفیتشون خیلی افت کرده و برای یه سری چیزای الکی و رو هیچی صد تا تاپیک هر هفته میزنن . یکی میگه من گوشه صفحه کتابم تا خورده ایا میشه رتبه خوبی بیارم؟ ، یکی میگه خواب دیدم کنکور بد میارم پس به نظرتون نخونم و ادامه ندم؟؟!! یکی میگه...




گوش بینا کجاست؟
یا چشم شنوا کجاست؟
این سوال منه کسی جواب داره؟
 چون مطمئنا انجمن از این حالت در نمیاد.چون اگر میخواست بشه امکانش نبود؛چون اگر بود تا حالا شده بود_

----------


## میلاد زد

> از اون تاپیک هایی بود که واقعا ارزششو داشت .، دمتون گرم
> تازگیا داخل انجمن کم پیش میاد تاپیک خوبی زده بشه...
> اکثرا هیچ سرچی انجام نمیدن و چند تا تاپیک پایین تر رو نمیخونن و زودی میان یه تاپیک میزنن 
> تاپیک ها هم کیفیتشون خیلی افت کرده و برای یه سری چیزای الکی و رو هیچی صد تا تاپیک هر هفته میزنن . یکی میگه من گوشه صفحه کتابم تا خورده ایا میشه رتبه خوبی بیارم؟ ، یکی میگه خواب دیدم کنکور بد میارم پس به نظرتون نخونم و ادامه ندم؟؟!! یکی میگه...
> نمیخواستم اسم ببرم ولی بهتره اشاره کنم که گروه های مشاوره ای مثل همین سیب ترش و هزاران هزاران تای دیگه با احترام بهشون ولی اصلا خوب کار نمیکنن و بمب ادعا هستن فقط! یه جوری شده که مشاوره الان معنی اینو میده چند تا حرف حفظ کنی از داخل اینترنت و اینور اون ور ، کنار خودت چنتا دیگه دانشجو بیاری بعد کنار اسم خودتون بچسبونید دکتر و مهندس بعد بشید بزرگ ترین گروه مشاوره کشور !!! در حالی که کوچک ترینشون هم نیستید! 
> هر رتبه ای هم که در میاد ، یه روز بعد اعلام نتایج میشه مشاور و طراح سوال و مدرس و پکیج میزنه و با قیمت های نجومی به فروش میرسونه و ...
> خیلی انتقاد داشتم که یه بخشیش رو انجام دادم


داداش شما دیگه خیلی دلت پره مثل اینکه والله کاربر عزیز انجمن مهدی ارتور شیره کلام را گفت مبنی بر اینکه همه چی سوق پیدا کرده به سمت حاشیه و ذهنا پریشونن بخاطر فشارهای روانی اجتماعی حالا بماند که هیچ جا و هیچ کس از حاشیه در امان نیست به خصوص این انجمن که اصلن نافشو با حاشیه و تبلیغات بریدن هرچند خوبی هایی هم داره ولی سر اون تاپیک معروف تحریم که سینا جان زحمت کشید باز کرد با نیت خیر دیدیم و دیدید و دیدند بسیار که تبدیل شد به مرکز ومنشا حاشیه و خیلی هارو کشید پایین این هارو گفتم که بکم زیاد سخت نگیر انسان تو ذاتش حاشیه طلبی هست واجتناپ ناپذیره این اما اونی برده که کنترلش کنه

----------


## Zero_Horizon

این قضیه درگیرشدن با حاشیه نیست
اکثرتون دارید موضوع رو اشتباه میگیرید
همه چه بخوان چه نخوان درگیر اخبار یا موضوعات میشن....درگیر حاشیه شدن اشتباه نیست و کسی هم نمیتونه ادعا کنه دچارش نشده

اما....دنبال راه فرار یا پوشش بودن برای مواجه نشدن با حقیقت چیزیه که داره کنکوری جماعت رو زمین میزنه
یارو نمیخواد شروع به درس خوندن کنه میگه وایسادم مطمعن شم امسال نظام قدیم هست یا نه
نمیخواد شروع کنه میگه منتظرم جواب انتخاب رشته بیاد
نمیخواد با کنکور مواجه بشه میاد توی تاپیک تعویق 24 ساعته با بقیه هم صدا و هم کلام میشه
نمیخواد با شکست مواجه بشه میگه دیگه دیر شده باید سال دیگه کنکور بدم


شما و من و همه دنبال اخبار و موضوعاتی که به حاشیه معروف شدن هستیم و کار اشتباهی هم نیست ....اشتباه این جاست که این موضوعات رو بهونه قرار میدیم و خودمون رو گول میزنیم تا از یه چیزی فرار کنیم درنتیجه توی باتلاق غرق میشیم

----------


## sina_u

این تاپیک مربوط به سال پیش هست .
در زمانی زده شده که آزمون دادن تو نظام جدید یا قدیم اختیاری شد.
و خیلی ها بدون اینکه حتی کتاب نظام جدیدو خونده باشن یا بررسی کرده باشن به بچه ها توصیه میکردن تو نظام خودشون بمونن.
در صورتی که اون موقع من اصرار داشتم بچه ها حتما  خودشون برن یک تا 2 هفته کتابها رو بررسی کنن و بعد تصمیم بگیرن تو چه نظامی شرکت کنن مخصوصا تو تجربی که به اندازه یک کتاب حذفی داشت و کلی از فصلها و مباحث نکته دار و وقت گیر حذف شده بود و مرور اینهمه مطالب در طول سال خودش چند ماه اضافه می طلبید.
این تاپیک اصلا ربطی به حاشیه نداشت.
یک طرف صحبتش با کسایی بود که تازه قبول شدن و میومدن به بقیه مشاوره میدادن.
یک طرف صحبتش با کسایی بود که مشاوره می گرفتن و بدون تحقیق هر حرفی که بقیه میزدن قبول می کردن.
در حقیقت مشاوره جزء سخت ترین کارهاست چون هر شخصی نیاز به مشاوره متفاوتی از دیگری داره به همین دلیل  فرد مشاوره دهنده باید مطالعات گسترده ای در زمینه های مختلفی داشته باشه تا این خلاقیتو داشته باشه که بتونه متناسب با شرایط اون فرد مشاوره درست بده و اون مشکلو حل کنه تا اون شخص بتونه بهترین نتیجه خودشو بگیره.
ولی وقتی مشاوره شده راحت ترین کار مشخص هست هم مشاورها و هم مشاوره گیرنده ها دارن راهو اشتباه میرن.

----------


## Mahdis79

منم سرنوشتمو یه مشاوری که چیزی از نظام جدید نمیدونست عوض کرد...
من که دیگع به هیچ مشاوری اعتماد ندارم و همیشه هم میگم مشاور نگیرید تا اگه موفق نشدید دلیلش خودتون باشید نه دلیلش داشتن یه مشاور بی تجربه باشه و پولتون رو انداختید دور که هیچ آیندتون هم تباه شده

----------


## eshag

واقعا ارزش داره که Up بشه . تمام!!!! :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_u

> اگه دارین مشاوره میگیرین عقلتونو نذارین تو صندوق و قفل بزینین بهش.


جدیدن بچه ها یک نوع افسردگی گرفتن به نام افسردگی بهنودی.
انگار تمام آرمانهاشون ترک برداشته.
هیچوقت به کشوری که درش زندگی میکنین نگاهی انداختین. چپ و راست پول مردمو میکشن بالا ، مملکتو تقسیم میکنن .....
اگه 10 درصد اون مقصر هست 90 درصد شما مقصر هستین که بدون تحقیق درست به حرفش اعتماد کردین.
بی خیال شین میلیارد میلیارد حقتونو میخورن عین خیال کسی نیست. برای یه مصاحبه فیک خودکشی نکنین.

----------


## seyed..yousefi

> متاسفانه در انجمن ، صحت سنجی دقیقی از وضعیت خیلی از بچه های پاسخگو و راهنما صورت نمیگیره 
>  از خیلی از پاسخگو ها شاکی و گله مند بودند که بعد از کمی بررسی و پیگیری ، مشخص شد که حتی نزدیک چیزی که توی پروفایلشون نوشته شده هم نیستند . منظورم رو به شخص خاصی محدود نمیکنم و امیدوارم هر کسی این نوشته رو میخونه متوجه شده باشه که منظورم اینه که خیلی محتاط تر با صحبت های به ظاهر درست افراد این انجمن ( از جمله خودم ) برخورد کنه .


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): (خود بهنود اینو گفته)

----------


## sina_u

> (خود بهنود اینو گفته)


ببین چقدر دوستتون داشته که راهنماییتون هم کرده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir1376

> (خود بهنود اینو گفته)


*کافر همه را به کیش خود پندارد 
چون خودش میدونسته که فیکه و اصلا اون چیزی که تظاهر میکنه نیس راجب بقیه هم همین تفکر رو داشته 
خیلی از بچه ها و رتبه برترهای خوب تو این انجمن هست که میشه ازشون کمک گرفت و حداقل از تجربیاتشون استفاده کرد و نباید بخاطر یه نفر که تو زرد از آب در اومده همه رو با یه چوب زد !*

----------


## Anni

> دوستان خیلی وقت بود میخواستم تاپیکی بزنم نزدیک به مضمون همین تاپیک سینا جان که الان آپ شد .
> متاسفانه در انجمن ، صحت سنجی دقیقی از وضعیت خیلی از بچه های پاسخگو و راهنما صورت نمیگیره و این درجات کاربری کاملا نمایشی هستند و خیلی از بچه ها ، اون چیزی نیستند که توی پروفایلشون نوشته شده . از دوستان همین انجمن که لطف داشتند و توی این مدت باهام تماس گرفتند ، از خیلی از پاسخگو ها شاکی و گله مند بودند که بعد از کمی بررسی و پیگیری ، مشخص شد که حتی نزدیک چیزی که توی پروفایلشون نوشته شده هم نیستند . منظورم رو به شخص خاصی محدود نمیکنم و امیدوارم هر کسی این نوشته رو میخونه متوجه شده باشه که منظورم اینه که خیلی محتاط تر با صحبت های به ظاهر درست افراد این انجمن ( از جمله خودم ) برخورد کنه .



بنده خدا.. ب زبون بی زبونی گف صحبتاش صرفا به ظاهر درسته.. کسی دقت نکرد :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Grand_Master

> (خود بهنود اینو گفته)


 :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Anni

> جدیدن بچه ها یک نوع افسردگی گرفتن به نام افسردگی بهنودی.
> انگار تمام آرمانهاشون ترک برداشته.
> هیچوقت به کشوری که درش زندگی میکنین نگاهی انداختین. چپ و راست پول مردمو میکشن بالا ، مملکتو تقسیم میکنن .....
> اگه 10 درصد اون مقصر هست 90 درصد شما مقصر هستین که بدون تحقیق درست به حرفش اعتماد کردین.
> بی خیال شین میلیارد میلیارد حقتونو میخورن عین خیال کسی نیست. برای یه مصاحبه فیک خودکشی نکنین.


منم حس میکنم افسردگی گرفتم.. ولی این هیچ ربطی ب بهنود نداره.. چون من اصن مصاحبه با رتبه برترا رو نخوندم و با این اتفاق دیگم نمیخونم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20): 
حس میکنم بیشتر ب فصل مربوط باشه تا بهنود :Yahoo (56): 
چن وقت دیگم هممون خوب میشیم و مث ادم ادامه میدیم..(راستش الان ادامه دادنم ادم وار نیست.. حس بی فایده بودن هرکاری ک میکنم و نمیکنم رو دارم :Yahoo (21):  باید بگذره..)

----------


## DrDark13

> منم حس میکنم افسردگی گرفتم.. ولی این هیچ ربطی ب بهنود نداره.. چون من اصن مصاحبه با رتبه برترا رو نخوندم و با این اتفاق دیگم نمیخونم
> حس میکنم بیشتر ب فصل مربوط باشه تا بهنود
> چن وقت دیگم هممون خوب میشیم و مث ادم ادامه میدیم..(راستش الان ادامه دادنم ادم وار نیست.. حس بی فایده بودن هرکاری ک میکنم و نمیکنم رو دارم باید بگذره..)


این حست بخاطر اینه که جو کنکور کمرنگ شده واست .بهمن که بیاد و بریم واسه ثبت نام کنکور ، مثل اسب میدوییم از هول و ولا و استرس. چیزی هم تا کنکور نمونده فقط شیش ماه. پاییز هم که مثل برق و باد گذشت بدون اینکه گام محکمی برداشته باشیم... انگار دیروز بود توی دوره افسردگی بعد نتایج بودیم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## telma_alen

جریان بهنود چیه؟؟؟
چند روز نبودما چه همه اتفاق افتاده لامصب

----------


## Apoptosis

*ماشالا بهنود یه تنه یه انجمنو به هم ریخته :)))*

----------


## sina_u

> منم حس میکنم افسردگی گرفتم.. ولی این هیچ ربطی ب بهنود نداره.. چون من اصن مصاحبه با رتبه برترا رو نخوندم و با این اتفاق دیگم نمیخونم
> حس میکنم بیشتر ب فصل مربوط باشه تا بهنود
> چن وقت دیگم هممون خوب میشیم و مث ادم ادامه میدیم..(راستش الان ادامه دادنم ادم وار نیست.. حس بی فایده بودن هرکاری ک میکنم و نمیکنم رو دارم باید بگذره..)


اکثرا به این دلیل هست که وسط راه (نسبت به اول راه که انگیزه زیادی برای شروع هست و نزدیک به آخر راه که احساس میکنی باید بجنبی وگرنه دیر میشه) اون انگیزه کمتر میشه.
به نظرم بیکار شدی یه نیم ساعت تو اینترنت درباره هدفت جستجو کن حالا هر چی هست پزشکی یا داروسازی ... 
این باعث میشه در ذهنت هدفت مشخص تر شکل بگیره  و از اشفتگی ذهنی دربیای. این شکل گیری هدف در ذهن حتی وقتی متوجه نیستی در حال تثبیت در مغزت هست.

----------


## Anni

> این حست بخاطر اینه که جو کنکور کمرنگ شده واست .بهمن که بیاد و بریم واسه ثبت نام کنکور ، مثل اسب میدوییم از هول و ولا و استرس. چیزی هم تا کنکور نمونده فقط شیش ماه. پاییز هم که مثل برق و باد گذشت بدون اینکه گام محکمی برداشته باشیم... انگار دیروز بود توی دوره افسردگی بعد نتایج بودیم


اره شاید.. ولی امیدوارم که نباشه ب این دلیل.. تا بهمن خیلی مونده.. هرچی زودتر بهتر




> جریان بهنود چیه؟؟؟
> چند روز نبودما چه همه اتفاق افتاده لامصب


جریان اینه ک کلا دروغ بسته بود ب ریش همه




> اکثرا به این دلیل هست که وسط راه (نسبت به اول راه که انگیزه زیادی برای شروع هست و نزدیک به آخر راه که احساس میکنی باید بجنبی وگرنه دیر میشه) اون انگیزه کمتر میشه.
> به نظرم بیکار شدی یه نیم ساعت تو اینترنت درباره هدفت جستجو کن حالا هر چی هست پزشکی یا داروسازی ... 
> این باعث میشه در ذهنت هدفت مشخص تر شکل بگیره  و از اشفتگی ذهنی دربیای. این شکل گیری هدف در ذهن حتی وقتی متوجه نیستی در حال تثبیت در مغزت هست.


کل اون نیم ساعت.. مکالمه من با خودم تو ذهنم:
+خاک تو ملاجت ب جا اینکارا بشین سر درس و مشقت
-ولم کن چ فایده؟ خیلی عقب موندی دیگه
+بیشتر عقب نمون حالا
-حوصلتو ندارم الان.. بذار بخوابم

ولی بازم چشم.. امتحانش میکنم :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Nine

> جدیدن بچه ها یک نوع افسردگی گرفتن به نام افسردگی بهنودی.
> انگار تمام آرمانهاشون ترک برداشته.
> هیچوقت به کشوری که درش زندگی میکنین نگاهی انداختین. چپ و راست پول مردمو میکشن بالا ، مملکتو تقسیم میکنن .....
> اگه 10 درصد اون مقصر هست 90 درصد شما مقصر هستین که بدون تحقیق درست به حرفش اعتماد کردین.
> بی خیال شین میلیارد میلیارد حقتونو میخورن عین خیال کسی نیست. برای یه مصاحبه فیک خودکشی نکنین.


۹۰ درصد مشکل مدیریت سایت بود که بدون ذره ایی شک مصاحبه اش رو آپلود کرد...من واقعا افسردگی گرفتم چون بهش زنگ زدم و کلی برای ریاضی و فیزیک واسم رفت رو منبر و منم تایید میکردم ای کاش اونشب اصلا نمیرفتم تاپیکش :Yahoo (2):

----------


## sina_u

> کل اون نیم ساعت.. مکالمه من با خودم تو ذهنم:
> +خاک تو ملاجت ب جا اینکارا بشین سر درس و مشقت
> -ولم کن چ فایده؟ خیلی عقب موندی دیگه
> +بیشتر عقب نمون حالا
> -حوصلتو ندارم الان.. بذار بخوابم
> 
> ولی بازم چشم.. امتحانش میکنم


یعنی از الان تا 6 ماه دیگه نیم ساعت وقت نداری  :Yahoo (21): 
یک هفته مدت زمانی که میای اینجا رو دقیق یادداشت کن اونوقت شگفت زده میشی چند ساعت اینجا هستی.

----------


## sina_u

> ۹۰ درصد مشکل مدیریت سایت بود که بدون ذره ایی شک مصاحبه اش رو آپلود کرد...من واقعا افسردگی گرفتم چون بهش زنگ زدم و کلی برای ریاضی و فیزیک واسم رفت رو منبر و منم تایید میکردم ای کاش اونشب اصلا نمیرفتم تاپیکش


خیلی حرفهاش اشتباه نبود چون ممکنه اصلا حرف خودش نبوده باشه و مطالب مشاوره ای حونده باشه و برای شما گفته باشه.
فقط چون الان فهمیدی از کسی مشاوره گرفتی که رتبه نبوده دپرس شدی.
یا حرفی که زده درسته و نتیجه میده برات که مشخصه خوبه یا نتیجه نمیده که مشخصه بدرد نمیخورده.
میتونی حرفی که زده رو از چند نفر  که وارد هستن سوال کنی ببینی نظرشون چی هست. غصه خوردن نداره.

----------


## Anni

> یعنی از الان تا 6 ماه دیگه نیم ساعت وقت نداری 
> یک هفته مدت زمانی که میای اینجا رو دقیق یادداشت کن اونوقت شگفت زده میشی چند ساعت اینجا هستی.



ن بابا وقت هست.. خیلی بیشتر از این حرفا هم وقت هست!
من یکم خوددرگیری پیدا کردم :Yahoo (21):  
یه حرکت تفریحی میخوام بزنم.. همش با خودم دعوا دارم ک الان باید درس میخوندی!
حرکت تفریحیه رو نمیزنم میشینم سر درسم.. همش با خودم دعوا دارم ک کاش میشد حرکته رو بزنم :Yahoo (21): 
خوب میشم حالا-_-

----------


## telma_alen

> اره شاید.. ولی امیدوارم که نباشه ب این دلیل.. تا بهمن خیلی مونده.. هرچی زودتر بهتر
> 
> 
> جریان اینه ک کلا دروغ بسته بود ب ریش همه
> 
> 
> کل اون نیم ساعت.. مکالمه من با خودم تو ذهنم:
> +خاک تو ملاجت ب جا اینکارا بشین سر درس و مشقت
> -ولم کن چ فایده؟ خیلی عقب موندی دیگه
> ...


عجب
مرسی ک گفتی اونم بطور خلاصه :Yahoo (56):

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

طرف خودش مشاور شد؟؟
وای خدا سوژه خنده امروزم جور شد  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4): 
(البته خنده هیستریکه جدیش نگیرید)
اینجاس که میگن باید توی فضاش قرار بگیرید و بعد قضاوت کنید وگرنه از دور که همه حرفا قشنگ قشنگ میزنن

----------


## mlt

مشاور نشده که


> طرف خودش مشاور شد؟؟
> وای خدا سوژه خنده امروزم جور شد  
> (البته خنده هیستریکه جدیش نگیرید)
> اینجاس که میگن باید توی فضاش قرار بگیرید و بعد قضاوت کنید وگرنه از دور که همه حرفا قشنگ قشنگ میزنن

----------


## DrDark13

ادم اگه از سلطان مشاوره هم مشاوره بگیره، به نوعی مشاوره خودش  به خودش رو ،از یه مشاور دیگه گرفته...(sos mast)
خلاصش اینه طرف یه پیشنهاد هم بهت بده، تا ذهن خودت قبولش نکنه و جوری که خودش میخواد انجامش نده، تن به اجرای اون نمیده. مشاوره دراصل ایده دادنه نه اینکه راه حل بهت بده...
اگه رتبه یک بیاد بگه اصلن تست نباید زد، قبول میکنی ازش؟؟؟  وقتی حرف رو با منطق خودت نسنجی،انجامش نمیدی حالا هر کی میخواد باشه اون مشاور... اگه هدفت ایده گرفتن باشه از یک فرد معمولی هم میشه استفاده کرد.

----------

